# ICD 10 Code for post-laminectomy syndrome



## saracpm

I work for a pain management office and we see a number of patients following failed back surgery.  The ICD 9 code that I use for post-lumbar laminectomy syndrome is 722.83. The closest ICD 10 code that I can find is M96.1, postlaminectomy syndrome, nec. Has anyone found anything more specific?  I would also code the patient's current symptoms along with this ICD-10 code. Thanks!


----------



## dwaldman

The way that it is structured, they don't differ from spinal region as they do with  ICD-9( 722.81 Cervical, 722.82 Thoracic, 722.83 lumbar) for post-laminectomy syndrome in ICD-10. Signs or symptoms such as pain or radiculopathy that are specifically attributable to post-laminectomy syndrome would be considered inclusive and not separately reportable. If the signs are symptoms could be the results of other spinal conditions not yet confirmed such as definitive diagnoses: displacement of intervertebral disc, congenital spinal stenosis, spondylosis, spondylolisthesis, degenerative disc disease, or conditions directly related to spinal implants/instrumentation as seen on CT, X-Ray, Myelogram, Discogram, or MRI then they could be reported separately.


----------



## SheryM

*questioning M96.1 Post Laminectomy syndrome*

It looks to me like the M96.1  should be coded when there is inoperative and post procedural complications of the musculoskeletal system- 
 so, would any of you think it does still replace the failed low back or if we code M96.1 do we have to document that there was a compilacation to support using the code


----------



## dwaldman

M96.1  
Postlaminectomy syndrome, not elsewhere classified  

Currently, I was unable to find an AHA Coding Clinic reference for the ICD-10 code for cervical, thoracic, lumbar or unspecified region,  post-laminectomy syndrome under M96.1 But when reviewing past Coding Clinic published articles for ICD-9 722.83 as seen below, it gives an idea of how to apply the code in the various circumstances it may be looked towards when billing.



AHA CODING CLINIC


1997 
Issue:  Second 
Title:  Clarification - postlaminectomy syndrome 
Question:
What constitutes postlaminectomy syndrome? When is it appropriate to assign code 722.83, Postlamaminectomy syndrome?

Answer:

Postlaminectomy syndrome is a buildup of scar tissue after a laminectomy has been performed. This condition is basically untreatable. The patient is in constant pain and the physician documents that this is due to the scar tissue that has formed following the disk surgery. Code 722.83 would be appropriate in this type of situation.

1997 
 Issue:  Second 
 Title:  Clarification - back pain post disc surgery 
Question:
If a patient comes in with a disc displacement and has a laminectomy performed and postoperatively the patient still experiences pain in the back, can code 722.83, Postlaminectomy syndrome, be assigned?

Answer:

If the physician performs an MRI and this shows a new herniated disc, then a code for the herniated disc should be assigned. However, if no test are done and the physician documents that the pain is due to the formation of scar tissue, then code 722.83 would be appropriate.

1997 
 Issue:  Second 
 Title:  Clarification - discogenic pain status post laminectomy 
 Body:  
Question:
Would discogenic pain (status post laminectomy) qualify for code assignment 722.83, Postlaminectomy syndrome?

Answer:

Again, this would depend upon the results of the MRI (if one is done). However, if the physician documents that the pain is due to the formation of scar tissue, then code 722.83 would be appropriate.


----------

